# Help with ssl and courier-imap

## tnagpal

I finally got php working on my install but ssl just continues to be stubborn, I followed the desktop configuration guide with no luck.

Courier imap on the other hand keeps giving me this message:

* Starting courier imap...

/var/lib/courier-imap/authdaemon/lock: No such file or directory

Being relatively new to linux, I've not had much experience with courier-imap.

----------

## tnagpal

Okay got courier-imap to stop giving me that error but still no luck with ssl. Anyone have a clue what to do next?

----------

## klieber

 *tnagpal wrote:*   

> Okay got courier-imap to stop giving me that error but still no luck with ssl. Anyone have a clue what to do next?

 

It's hard to offer any sort of help when the only troubleshooting information we have is "ssl just continues to be stubborn".   :Smile: 

Could you elaborate a bit?

Also, you should try searching the mailing list archives.  There's been some discussion about apache and ssl on there the last few days.

--kurt

----------

